# Due May 26th, I want a buddy :)



## MrsGreen

I am pregnant with baby girl no. 2 and due May 26th. Ill start off by saying I have a lot of issues during pregnancy, I had to be hospitalized with my first daughter at 29 weeks with preterm labor and even though they couldn't completely stop them, I made it to 40+5 in the end. My labor was spontaneous and very fast. 6 hours and 10 minutes of pushing in total. I am measuring smaller this time than with my first, she constantly measured almost 3 weeks ahead. This little girl is spot on so far but I feel small. Im 31 Weeks today and here is my bump...

This pregnancy I have constant contractions just like before, but so far no cervical change yet. I am feeling a lot more new my pubic bone and cervical area so Ill be sure to see on friday at my next appt. As a precaution, my doctor had me get 2 of the steroid shots to mature her lungs just in case as well.

We have already talked about possible induction since I labored so quickly last time and with a toddler, I just dont want to be juggling her and trying to find someone to take me if hubs it at work. (He works 45 mins from home and we live 1 hour from the hospital) She knows I want to avoid pitocin as I like to labor in the shower and I dont do the epidural.

Well, there is my little blurb. Anyone want to join me??

We have alreadty
 



Attached Files:







31 Weeks.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









Prenatal Peek 032 (2).jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## quail

Hi,im due 21st with baby no.12 and im tiny with this one too ive never been tiny always had a huge bump,but my last baby was about 2lb lighter than the one before so im guessing my body has had enough and there going down in size now,i have a few medical problems too which doesn't help,e.g high bp i felt the urge to respond too you as im also a mrs green,lol.x


----------



## Becky81

I'm due 24th May with baby girl 2 :)


----------



## besty

I'm due 26th may with a yellow bump! I currently have a 13 month old daughter. Everyone keeps telling me I'm small This time but comparing blp
Photos I'm actually almost the same size as last time


----------



## MrsAmk

Me! We have very similar stories! I am also due May 26th with baby boy #2. My first was born still on 3/30/13, coming up on one year :( Anyway, I had much of the same type of pregnancy with him, lots of preterm contractions, he dropped early, bedrest to only make iti to 37 weeks exactly. This time, I am having much of the same with so many Braxton Hicks, pressure with him being low, etc. As of last week, I was not dilated either but wish I would have been offered shots to mature his lungs in case I don't make it many more weeks. Would love to stay in contact and walk out these (HOPEFULLY) last 9 weeks! PM if you'd like :)


----------



## MrsAmk

Here is my bump today. I carry so low, yours actually looks much higher than mine!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsGreen

Thanks for all the responses!!! 

I have a very short torso, so even last time when baby was super low, you couldnt tell cause there was no where else for her to go lol

MrsAmk, Im so sorry for the loss of the your baby, that breaks my heart :(
I would be happy to keep in touch so we can stick out this hopefully 9 weeks, Ill settle for at least 6 weeks though, but no more than 10!!! haha

Becky81 - Congrats!! Maybe we will all share a birth day!!! There is bound to a couple that go together lol

Betsy- I was comparing my shots with my first to this one too and the difference I am noticing is that my bump is lower. Before I had feet in my ribs and now I really dont feel any parts above my belly button even at this far along. My first was 7lbs 8oz and 19" long and her head was 14" around. I hoping this time for a smaller head at least lol

Quail - Maybe Ill get lucky and have one a little lighter too :) 

We should all keep this thread going so we can all chat :)


----------



## MrsGreen

Quail... You're a mrs.green too!! lol thats too funny. Whats your first name??


----------



## quail

First name is kirsty,how about you.well ive jumped on the scales today and seem to have lost all 12 lbs that i put on so far and im back to the weight ivwas in the beginning,though im a tad overweight to begin with so not too worried.x


----------



## MrsGreen

Its Sara. Ive gained about 21lbs so far... But baby is measuring smaller than first baby so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## MrsAmk

I am having such a hard time gaining weight, and I really need to!!


----------



## MrsGreen

I had hardly gained anything until last month. Dont worry, How much have you gained?


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> I had hardly gained anything until last month. Dont worry, How much have you gained?

A whopping 10lbs


----------



## RebeccaM.

Hi Ladies!! I'm due the 26th as well with a little girl. My bump is pretty huge but I'm not tiny so go figure lol. When are your next appointment ' s? Mine is April 3rd.


----------



## RebeccaM.

It's funny to see all of our signature tickers are the same &#9825;


----------



## MrsGreen

My next appt. is friday the 28th :) I liked seeing the tickers too, Its neat to have them all be either on the same day or a day or two between.

MrsAmk, A friend of mine only gained I think 17 lbs the whole time she was pregnant, so dont fret, there is still between 6 and 10 weeks to go ;)As long as baby is doing good, everything is fine :)


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> My next appt. is friday the 28th :) I liked seeing the tickers too, Its neat to have them all be either on the same day or a day or two between.
> 
> MrsAmk, A friend of mine only gained I think 17 lbs the whole time she was pregnant, so dont fret, there is still between 6 and 10 weeks to go ;)As long as baby is doing good, everything is fine :)

I know, but I worry about not producing enough milk or being able to breastfeed exclusively. I know I am too skinny, it's like baby is taking everything from me (which I am glad he is), and I am losing weight because I have been the same weight for a month or more. I eat calorie dense food, I just have no appetite! I eat and feel full for so long after. I still am eating even though I am uncomfortable, not to mention on the other end :( Just gotta keep telling myself that this too shall pass. My next appt. is April 2nd.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies, 

Can I join :) 

I'm due our second daughter on the 24th May. 
I have a pretty big bump due to having polyhydramnois, I was diagnosed with this last week. I've gained 8lbs (3.8kg) so far, by 40 weeks with our first daughter I gained 2 stone exact (13kg). 
Last week little miss was measuring a week ahead and weighed approx 1.7kg. 

I've had a few complications with this pregnancy, I had a bleed at 6 weeks and got diagnosed with SCH (subchoronic hematoma) I was on rest til 13 weeks and it resolved itself by 9 weeks. I've also got a pelvic condition, degeneration of my pubic synthesis so I am in a lot of pain constantly, been given a walking frame, crutches and nothing else can be done for now but strong pain killers and rest. But with a toddler ... Ye right lol. And now the polyhydramnois which comes with risks of preterm labour, cord prolapse and placenta abruption, I have another scan on te 17th April to check my fluid levels and if still high I've been told I'll be admitted to hospital on bed rest. 

My next appointment is 1st April and I am seeing 'the big boss obstetrician' who is going to tell me which delivery type she feels is best with my pelvis the way it is and when. I've been told by my obstetrician they'll likely take me in at 38 weeks for an elective c-section ... I'm petrified of a section if I'm honest :( 

I've been having dull, achy period like cramps for 48 hours now with BH coming and going throughout the day. 

Sorry for the essay xx


----------



## MrsAmk

Welcome Missy! Sounds like we are all having some sore of issues, glad we found each other. We can encourage eachother for the remainder of our pregnancies and I pray we ALL have uncomplicated labor and deliveries in a couple months :) I am scared of a C section too, although at this point I really don't care what it takes to get my son into this world alive and well.


----------



## jenmcn1

I'm not due until June but having my planned csection on May 30th. Can I join you in the waiting game?


----------



## MrsAmk

jenmcn1 said:


> I'm not due until June but having my planned csection on May 30th. Can I join you in the waiting game?

Absolutely!!


----------



## MrsGreen

HI ladies! Nice of you to join us!!!


----------



## RebeccaM.

Welcome ladies!! Missy, I hope we have a uneventful 9 weeks. I'm sorry you have had a tough road to get here. My next appointment is April 3rd and I'm so excited to see this little lady again. Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## MissyMoo88

What time is it where you ladies are? I'm in south Australia and it's 11.20am Thursday morning here. 

I've just got back from a doctors appointment (and just remembered I forgot to tell her something) I think I mentioned I've been having period like cramps and BH for the past 3 days. Well apparently it's all because of my excess fluid, my uterus is stretched to a 36/37 week pregnancy. She's told me I need to stop lifting my 12.5kg toddler, they've told me this since they've know about my pelvis but it's easy for them to say huh. She even told me not to lift my toddlers backpack, any extra weight now can make my membrane rupture. 
She's just my normal gp so will talk to my obstetrician on Tuesday. 

Feeling very tired, achy and deflated today. Hope you girls are well xx


----------



## MrsGreen

As of right now, its 8.13pm wednesday night.

Wow, I have a toddler and I cant imagine not picking her up. Do you have help??

Maybe your ob will give you better news. Maybe if your cervix is still closed and firm its not as big of a deal cause the fluid cant come out?? I dont know though. It was just a thought. I dont want to sound dense lol


----------



## MrsGreen

When I go in friday for my next appt, I will come back knowing if I am dilating and if baby is engaged or not. I also plan on asking if I will be sent for a growth scan. I was sent last time due to SUA (single umbilical artery) and they wanted to make sure she was still growing. I dont have that this time which is good, But I still see a high risk ob due to all the contractions and what not. 

Also, do you ladies know when they test for group b strep?? I dont remember with my first because I was tested so many times, But I know I was tested before 28 weeks because I was swabbed at my first doctor before I went into preterm and that happened at 28+5 last time. She hasnt mentioned it yet, but ill ask I guess friday lol


----------



## maria2611

Hi. I'm due on the 24th may :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

No we don't have help, we are originally from the uk, moved to Aus 3.5 years ago so all our family is in the UK. She was in day care one day out pulled her out last week. 

Can your waters break anytime? Even with your cervix not dilating? Or can your cervix do site quickly then your waters break? I've not a clue, I was induced with my daughter. 

Usually they don't check your cervix here unless you go to birthing and assessment with complications or to be assessed. 

Good luck at yours. Are you hoping for a growth scan? I can't wait to see our little miss again at 34+5 :) I'm not sure when they test for strep b, I can't remember from my daughter, would it be 34/36 weeks? 
I'm praying I get answers at my appointment on Tuesday whether I'll be having natural or c-section and when I'll be take in. I'm hoping they take me in at 38 weeks. 

Do you have a lot of contractions? I've had my third day of Bh coming and going, they get quite painful too. 

xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Same as me Maria :)


----------



## MrsAmk

My doc told me I would be tested for Group B at my 34 week appointment. I hope i am not positive, although I know it can change from then to birth. Last time I had the test, but didnt find out that I was positive until after my son was born :( Just one of the many things that makes me wonder what cause his death. The unknown kills me because I cant take proper measures to ensure whatever caused it, doesnt again this time.


----------



## MrsGreen

I have them pretty much all day and night, probably 10-20 in an hour. My first doctor was the definition of stupidity. Seriously. Them not knowing what they were doing actually made my preterm episode much much worse.

We just saw our little girl last weekend, so Im not necessarily hoping for a growth scan, I was just curious if it will happen again this time. Of course its always nice to see the little ones :) With my first at 34 weeks she was estimated to weigh 6.2lbs.... But it was wrong because she only weighed 7 lbs 8oz at birth almost 7 weeks later. Im more curious about the size of this ones head lol my first had a good sized noggin on her.... They even told me that at a NST when they checked fluid levels that her head was big and they were right lol I didnt tear much with her, but my birth was so fast that I was sore for months. Im just hoping to be a little less sore or maybe not tear at all this time. At our 20 week scan her head was measuing spot on so I have hopes it will be smaller than her sisters... I say this because at 20 weeks our first was measuring almost 3 weeks over in everything.

My doctor this time and the remainder of last time is really chill. she tells me how it is but in a good way.


----------



## MrsGreen

MrsAmk said:


> My doc told me I would be tested for Group B at my 34 week appointment. I hope i am not positive, although I know it can change from then to birth. Last time I had the test, but didnt find out that I was positive until after my son was born :( Just one of the many things that makes me wonder what cause his death. The unknown kills me because I cant take proper measures to ensure whatever caused it, doesnt again this time.

They have no idea what happened to him? Its so sad :( I refuse to have a baby at my local hospital because I personally have 2 friends that delivered full term babies that had healthy pregnancies and they both went home without babies. That for me is just too much. One is too much, but 2 is more than just a coincidence.


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> My doc told me I would be tested for Group B at my 34 week appointment. I hope i am not positive, although I know it can change from then to birth. Last time I had the test, but didnt find out that I was positive until after my son was born :( Just one of the many things that makes me wonder what cause his death. The unknown kills me because I cant take proper measures to ensure whatever caused it, doesnt again this time.
> 
> They have no idea what happened to him? Its so sad :( I refuse to have a baby at my local hospital because I personally have 2 friends that delivered full term babies that had healthy pregnancies and they both went home without babies. That for me is just too much. One is too much, but 2 is more than just a coincidence.Click to expand...

I had a home birth


----------



## MrsGreen

I dont want to ask too many questions because I cant even imagine how painful it is. I am really sorry. :(


----------



## MrsGreen

SO I had my appt today, My cervix is a little open at the begining but still long. She told me full term is 37 weeks too. She also said If I go into labor at 36 weeks its fine too. I asked her about being induced and she said typically she can induce at 39 weeks, but we can fudge it a little bit. So more than likely Ill be induced at 38+4 which is May 15th :) a whopping 48 days away!! Its exciting but Also means its only about 6 weeks away lol I plan on starting my EPO at 36 weeks which will give it two weeks to hopefully do something. Ive already been taking my RLT as well.


----------



## RebeccaM.

Great news!!! That is soon!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## daddiesgift

:hi: 

I'm due may 28th but my calculation say the 26th. I'll stick with 28th though :) I'm having a GIRL this time!! Good as this is the LAST!! I have a 16 month old boy and a 31 month old boy (hehe we usually just say two year old I had to just count how many months he is) 

I'm having a ridiculous amount of BH. Also the pressure this time is insane! I didn't feel any of this till almost birth with my boys. 

I've only gained 21? Pounds so far.. Gained 40 each pregnancy before so that's good but I'm not holding onto any hope it will stay in the 20s. With my first I got fat all over with my second it was all belly this time it's fat all over again :dohh:


----------



## MrsGreen

daddiesgift said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm due may 28th but my calculation say the 26th. I'll stick with 28th though :) I'm having a GIRL this time!! Good as this is the LAST!! I have a 16 month old boy and a 31 month old boy (hehe we usually just say two year old I had to just count how many months he is)
> 
> I'm having a ridiculous amount of BH. Also the pressure this time is insane! I didn't feel any of this till almost birth with my boys.
> 
> I've only gained 21? Pounds so far.. Gained 40 each pregnancy before so that's good but I'm not holding onto any hope it will stay in the 20s. With my first I got fat all over with my second it was all belly this time it's fat all over again :dohh:


Congrats!! Little girls are so much fun! Ive had "bowling ball crotch" since about 16 weeks this time. Ugh, its not a fun feeling at all lol

I gained 28 total with my first girl, I was all belly just like this time, but so far Ive gained 20 lbs. I thought for sure i had gained a lot this past two weeks, but I was suprised to know i only gained .6lbs. Im sure in two weeks she will have a vengence on me and Ill pack on some more weight lol

Do you have any names picked out? We chosen Emmaleine (Emma) Janice Green :)


----------



## daddiesgift

We are doing Scarlett Abigail :)


----------



## MrsGreen

Thats sweet :) Our first daughters name is Abigail Elizabeth


----------



## MrsAmk

I really hope these next two months fly by (and that I can carry him that much longer). Being that I had my son at 37 weeks exactly, and it was a year ago tomorrow, my chances of premature labor are higher. Just praying I prove doctors wrong. My baby would have been one tomorrow :( I just feel so numb


----------



## MrsGreen

MrsAmk said:


> I really hope these next two months fly by (and that I can carry him that much longer). Being that I had my son at 37 weeks exactly, and it was a year ago tomorrow, my chances of premature labor are higher. Just praying I prove doctors wrong. My baby would have been one tomorrow :( I just feel so numb

I know today must have been so hard for you. My thoughts are with you. If you ever want to talk, send me a pm.:hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

Mrs. Amk- so sorry, I can't even imagine :hugs: every pregnancy and birth is different. I hope you prove doctors wrong. I had my first at exactly 37 weeks but his brother came at 38+6. 

Bad things can happen anywhere you give birth, whether at home, birth center, hospital ect.


----------



## proudparent88

I am due may 29th and have had a lot of problems each pregnancy except with my first other than iugr. Its hard with complications. I am willing to buddy up if you would like.


----------



## MrsAmk

Well we finally spread some of our son's ashes yesterday, on his 1 year heavenly birthday. Bittersweet. We went to where we got married (on Lake Superior), and did it in the same spot where we met each other on our wedding day. So many tears.


----------



## MrsGreen

Thats so touching :/ Id give you a hug if I could.


----------



## MissyMoo88

So sorry mrsAmk :hugs:
I can't even begin to imagine how hard this past year has been for you :( 


I've just caught up on the thread. 
I ended up in hospital on Saturday and admitted Saturday and Sunday due to a fall. Saturday morning I thought I'd hoover our 4x4, as I stepped backwards out the car I tripped over the Hoover straight into the floor. 
I went into Birthing & Assessment just to be monitored and was having painful contractions. I got wheeled on my bed into another room and told they thought bubs was coming, they wouldn't stop her if she was due to the fall, they'd prepped NICU for us, they did swabs, bloods, an examination, a scan. I had about 5 hours of painful contractions before they gave me endo which made me so drowsy and sleep. 
I'm still having irregular contractions, doctor said I have a super sensitive and reactive uterus. Walking, bending, anything sets them off. 
Hubby took the past few days off but is back at work tomorrow. 

I had my appointment yesterday, I saw the boss of obstetrics. I'm booked in for a c-section on the 14th may. If I go early on my own I can try natural with a standing birth. I'm really hoping I go natural. 
Any tips ladies to increase my changes of going earlier? I may start RLT capsules or is the tea better? And EPO do you take orally or insert it? 
The lady we saw yesterday has advised more babies as my condition is going to worsen with each pregnancy. But we'll see how we are in a few years :)
I've gained 9lbs to date. 

My next appointment is the 15th April and we have a scan on the 17th to check on the polyhydramnois.

We've chose the name Poppy Emilia Morgan for our sweet bubba :) our first daughter is Isla summer Morgan. 

How are you ladies? 

xx


----------



## MrsGreen

I have a very sensitive uterus as well. Constantly contracting. My next appt. is thursday :)


----------



## MrsAmk

So I am on bedrest now :( Went into L&D on Sunday, they made me stay until Tuesday (yesterday), and now home. Baby is very very low, Im 2cm dilated and 70% effaced. Sucks so bad. I am on procardia just until Monday and then I just wait. I am praying for a May baby! I dont want my baby to have to go to the NICU, and just want him here healthy and alive. I am the worst at this bed rest stuff...it is so hard.


----------



## daddiesgift

MrsAMk sorry to hear that. Have they given you anything to help keep him in or help mature lungs faster? Everyday that he stays is is a huge difference than the day before so just try your best to not worry and take it as easy as you can.


----------



## RebeccaM.

Sorry MrsAmk &#9825; you have been threw it. I hope the weeks spend by and you're able to cook until May!! Keep us updated :)


----------



## RebeccaM.

We are on the cusp ladies!!! It's starting to feel real to me. I have read through the May watch but since we are at the end it doesn't seem like I can make myself at home yet . lol stupid i know but within two weeks it's show time :)


----------



## MrsGreen

MrsAmk, That sounds awful! Did you start having contractions and thats why you went or just feel off? I was told that every day in the womb counts at 3 in the nicu. Good luck and keep us posted! I was dilated close to where you are now at this time with my first and she kept cooking and actually after all the grief she gave me was 5 days late.


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> MrsAmk, That sounds awful! Did you start having contractions and thats why you went or just feel off? I was told that every day in the womb counts at 3 in the nicu. Good luck and keep us posted! I was dilated close to where you are now at this time with my first and she kept cooking and actually after all the grief she gave me was 5 days late.

My ctx got more frequent and the pressure was overwhelming (still is), so I wanted to just go get the FFN test and know if I were likely to go into labor soon. That turned into a two night, 3 day stay. :cry: Now just at home, but can already tell I am doing too much. Feeling very uneasy, just like I did before I went into labor last time. Lots of pressure, to the point where if I am up for 10 minutes, I feel like each ctx is squeezing him out! They are not painful yet, just very tight


----------



## daddiesgift

What is fnn and ctx mean?


----------



## MrsAmk

daddiesgift said:


> What is fnn and ctx mean?

fnn is a test, google it. Ctx=contractions :)


----------



## MrsGreen

So I had my appt today and for the first time ever I had trace amounts of protein in my urine. My blood pressure was still low so they werent concerned, However... My fundal height is measuring 5 weeks behind so I am being sent for a scan to check for IUGR. I go in monday for that.

MrsAmk, I had a ton of fetal fibronectin tests in my first pregnancy and I also had one for this one. I have never had a positive one. Is this what you had as well? I hope youre doing ok. My contractions have been something fierce this past couple nights as well but now my bump is really sore. Im not sure if its because of that or if its cause I went walking for 3 days in a row. One of the little dogs or cats also jumped on my belly last night after getting spooked. Not really sure which one is the culprit.


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> So I had my appt today and for the first time ever I had trace amounts of protein in my urine. My blood pressure was still low so they werent concerned, However... My fundal height is measuring 5 weeks behind so I am being sent for a scan to check for IUGR. I go in monday for that.
> 
> MrsAmk, I had a ton of fetal fibronectin tests in my first pregnancy and I also had one for this one. I have never had a positive one. Is this what you had as well? I hope youre doing ok. My contractions have been something fierce this past couple nights as well but now my bump is really sore. Im not sure if its because of that or if its cause I went walking for 3 days in a row. One of the little dogs or cats also jumped on my belly last night after getting spooked. Not really sure which one is the culprit.

Yep I had the fetal fibronectin test and it was negative, but I know that doesnt always mean I wont go into labor within 2 weeks. I sure feel like it will be before then! Do you know if you are dilated at all?


----------



## daddiesgift

With my first, I was in Germany (Im American) so I dont know what their tests were called but Im assuming it was about the same thing. I was put on bed rest and given steriods for his lungs to mature and I had to take medication to stop contractions as well as calcium and magnesium. He was born at 37 weeks. Although I think he was older than that. He had no issues at birth or afterward. 7 pounds. My second son, was born at 38+6, 8 pounds 13 ozs. That pregnancy I was not monitored and took no medications. Wonder if I just dont grow babies faster :winkwink: Guess we will see this time. 

I hope you make it to term AMK! Try to take it easy and not worry.


----------



## MrsGreen

She didnt check me this last time, she seemed like that was the least of her worries considering how small I am measuring. Just about 6 weeks behind. I had the steroids already so that part is done. She knows my body, but she will check next time. I tried to get my fundal height again today and I could barely get a 25cm. She is in the same spot as always too. I guess I am just freaked and will be til monday.


----------



## MrsGreen

I had my scan and she is measuring spot on, just super low and bunched up due to the constant contractions. :)


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> I had my scan and she is measuring spot on, just super low and bunched up due to the constant contractions. :)

Wonderful! Did they give you an estimated weight?


----------



## MrsGreen

Sure did!! 5.2lbs :)


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> Sure did!! 5.2lbs :)

Thats a really good size! My babe was measuring a little behind when I got my u/s at 33 weeks.


----------



## MrsGreen

How far behind?


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> How far behind?

His femur and I think abdomen were measuring around 31 weeks when I was 33 weeks.


----------



## MrsGreen

How are you feeling MrsAmk?

My doctor is now doing weekly afi checks because my placenta was graded a 2 at 34 weeks and a low functioning placenta often presents itself as low afi. Mine already is showing calcifications. I go back wednesday :)


----------



## daddiesgift

How are we doing ladies??


----------



## MrsGreen

Emmaleine Janice Green was born yesterday at 39+3, May 22nd at 11:51am after a 1 hour and 20 minute labor and a few pushes. She weighed 6lbs 4oz and is 18.5" long.


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats! I'm so jealous :) what a fast labor!! Love her name <3


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> How are you feeling MrsAmk?
> 
> My doctor is now doing weekly afi checks because my placenta was graded a 2 at 34 weeks and a low functioning placenta often presents itself as low afi. Mine already is showing calcifications. I go back wednesday :)

Ha so I have not been on since before you posted this, and it is the day I had my son! He came 4w/2d early!


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> Emmaleine Janice Green was born yesterday at 39+3, May 22nd at 11:51am after a 1 hour and 20 minute labor and a few pushes. She weighed 6lbs 4oz and is 18.5" long.

Thats so great you made it that long! I wish I could have said the same lol, but that is ok, our little man (Gabriel Silas) is doing great, and didnt stay a day longer than us (2 nights). Unfortunately, he was born with only one fully developed ear :(. As far as we know at this point, he cannot hear on his right side. It breaks my heart! :cry: Oh that, and we are still having a hard time breastfeeding....I have had to pump since day 1 because he wouldnt latch on. I am dying of pain with engorgement and oversupplY!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Mrs Amk! I'm sorry to read about his hearing and trouble breast feeding but so glad he is here and well! 

This is the longest I've ever been pregnant!! Never made it to my due date before but it looks like it's rapidly approaching


----------



## MrsGreen

Congrats!!! I too have been pumping because I have too much milk as well. You should see my stock pile! Im so sorry to hear about his ear :( Hopefully you can find out more as time goes on.


----------



## besty

I had my baby one day late! My yellow bump turned pink on 27/05 after a 1 hour 37min labour she flew out into the pool. Lola weighs 7lb 4.5oz and is 52cm long! 
Congratulations to all the new mummies


----------



## daddiesgift

Scarlett was born May 28th at home! 9 pounds 8 ounces and 21 inches long :)


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsGreen said:


> Congrats!!! I too have been pumping because I have too much milk as well. You should see my stock pile! Im so sorry to hear about his ear :( Hopefully you can find out more as time goes on.

When did you have your baby? How'd it go? We should all share our birth stories here :)


----------

